# what to do next.



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Is this a joke?
Looks like pipe staging to me.
Might work for a temperary struture to hold up a tarp.
No location in your profile so where going to have to guess the snow and wind up lift loads


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

busters said:


> Should I worry that this structure is sitting on the ground with no foundation? Is there a way to fix it right before putting on the roof and walls? Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


It won't stay in place without a foundation.

Hopefully someone that wants to actually help, will come a long that can tell you if there is an easy way to get a suitable foundation under it without tearing it all down.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Without X bracing it will be bad about racking in high winds. But with that and some earth anchors it will stay a long time, probably until the bottom pipe rusts out.

Then there is some back yard enjinerin.


----------

